# cartridge BB: ITA -> BSA



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it possible to modify a cartridge record BB (square axle) from ITA threading to BSA? On campy spares catalog it looks as if the threading cups are indeed replaceable, yet with my BB they seem stuck. Before risking of doing some damage I'd like to be sure it can be done.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The right side cups will just slide off (with enough force) but it's questionable whether only the right side cup is responsible for the chainline. If it is, then a swap would work. The problem is finding the cups at a reasonable price. Repair parts are usually overpriced, making it more cost effective to just get a new BB.

I tried this with an FSA BB and it didn't work, which really did suprise me.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont think only the right-side cup is enough. According to the catalog, both cups are different between ITA and BSA. You're right one cup slides off easily. The other though wont seem to budge.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*of course...*



kingennio said:


> I dont think only the right-side cup is enough. According to the catalog, both cups are different between ITA and BSA. You're right one cup slides off easily. The other though wont seem to budge.



I was referring to what controls the chainline, not the threads, which are obviously different. It's the right side cup that affects the chainline. The right side cup will come off.

English BB shells have different threads (1.37 inch x 24 tpi) and they are 68mm wide instead of 70mm. Italian threads are 36mm x 24 tpi and both sides have right hand threads.

For this swap to work, the width across the bearings must be the same on both models, so only the RH cup changes the chainline for the different BB shell width.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

If the question whether you can remove english cups and replace them with italian threaded ones, as far as my experience goes, the answer is yes, that is, I've done it. One side will slide off easily, for the other side what I did was I clamped (lightly) the cup and then hit the spindle with a rubber hammer. This did the trick. Again, as far as my experience goes you have to change both.

I am talking about square taper BB.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

nenad said:


> If the question whether you can remove english cups and replace them with italian threaded ones, as far as my experience goes, the answer is yes, that is, I've done it. One side will slide off easily, for the other side what I did was I clamped (lightly) the cup and then hit the spindle with a rubber hammer. This did the trick. Again, as far as my experience goes you have to change both.
> 
> I am talking about square taper BB.


Thanks, that's what I needed to know. I'm planning to harvest the BSA cups from my very used BB and replace them on the newish ITA BB.


----------

